# Kevin the Fish



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

After a week of floating halfway through the eye of Squidwards house, Kevin has mustered the courage to swim all the way through. He's pretty delighted about this and thinks himself pretty clever.

Got him a heater today, have set to the lower end of what a Betta prefers, just to get him used to the temp change. Hope the warmer water will encourage a bit more activity as he's been lazy this week.


----------

